

White Male “Allies” Have Little to Say About Fixing Sexist Tech Culture - awwducks
http://readwrite.com/2014/10/09/technology-sexism-male-allies-grace-hopper-celebration

======
brandonmenc
@shanley tweets:

> No male from GoDaddy has ANY business being on a "male allies" panel.
> GoDaddy has done YEARS of SERIOUS harm to women in tech.

She tweets to GoDaddy CEO Blake Irving, "you should definitely step down from
this panel."

From the article:

> Irving took the CEO post in December 2012 and put a stop to the [busty
> model] ads

What's going on here?

------
kelukelugames
I hate attitudes like this because it alienates people more than it helps.

Yes, men have little idea of what women go through. It's frustrating
explaining the same shit over and over again. But how does it help to
criticize without offering any encouragement or explanation?

Did MLK jr say something like "our goal is not to humiliate the white men"?

------
suzyperplexus
I suppose this sort of thing sadly isn't surprising but I'd hate for it to
overshadow the good and important things coming out of the Grace Hopper
Conference. Hoping more of that comes to light.

------
kelea
It's exasperating that instead of acknowledging that the tech industry culture
is broken, their advice is lean in. Basically, it's on women alone to step-up
and address this rather then the male leaders saying there needs to be a
fundamental change.

------
orasis
Fixing sexist tech culture is simple. It gets fixed the same way that sexist
legal culture and sexist medical culture got fixed - more women.

Spend any amount of time in _any_ environment that is mostly dudes, and things
get funky real fast. Its just a function of having a male supermajority.

